
World domination by PayPal? - joelhaus
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thereporters/maggieshiels/2010/08/world_domination_by_paypal.html
======
CatalystFactory
I love when MSM rehashes and restates the obvious. What? Paypal wants to
dominate the market they are in?! Shocker.

What will be be interesting is if one of the major payment processors lowers
transaction costs in the micro-payment space precipitating a race to the
bottom situation.

